
Re: Princeton University's Admissions of Racism - yasp
https://www.scribd.com/document/476441457/Princeton-Letter-09-15-2020#download&from_embed
======
hirundo
Princeton may respond that they admitted not to individual racism but to
systemic racism. This either means that they have nobody to list on the
demanded spreadsheet of victims, or that they must list almost every POC that
applied for a job or admission, accepted or not. If they do believe that
systemic racism is not enough to have violated their terms of federal of
funding then they don't believe that such racism amounts to much and it
discounts their confession.

Since the whole problem may go poof after the election I'd expect them to wait
out the clock.

But that could put the Biden administration in a tight spot. Do they give
Princeton a pass for admitted racism, of any sort? Their Princeton alumni
donors have deep pockets but their anti-racist supporters have great numbers.

I wonder if justices and alumni Sotomayor and Kagan would feel the need to
recuse themselves if this case reached them.

------
benmmurphy
If this is deliberate policy from the Whitehouse then I think it’s an own
goal. They are ceding to the vision of their opponents in order for some short
term pwnage.

~~~
edbob
How so? I think it's more than fair to ask an "opponent" to practice what they
preach. If Princeton believes that Princeton is systematically racist, then it
seems logical that they should be systematically defunded. Taking Princeton's
admission of guilt at face value means just that and nothing more, certainly
nothing like accepting all of the claims of Critical Race Theory.

